# How to get rid of stickers in your yard?



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

What works good on these **** things that keep multiplying!


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

I've only had to deal with them once, and it was a small yard. I used a grubbing hoe and dug out the root clumps. They never came back.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Weed and feed will work.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Only 3 thing will work, Nitrogen, Nitrogen and Nitrogen. Grass burs, sand burs, stickers or what ever else you want to call them thrive in a depleted environment. If you fertilize frequently, you will keep them out.


----------



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

Good info....that explains why they are only in the back yard cuz i only fertilize the front. lol I will start fertilizing tomorrow!!!! thanks!


----------



## firemn (Jul 12, 2009)

Image makes a product that will kill them as well called Image Nutsedge Killer. Check out http://www.amdro.com/Image/Nutsedge/index.html.


----------

